# Michigan Monthly Meet



## Snowman19

Alright, So the last one went well, But most of the people that said they were going to be there weren't. But those of us who were had a great time!!

The next one will be:
SATURDAY, JAN. 13 At 4:00PM at Damon's in Grand Blanc(Suggestion from Joe,"Runner") Who better show up this time!

Alright who's in??????


----------



## Snowman19

bump this up!!!! Who's IN???


----------



## Snowman19

Any One?????


----------



## Superior L & L

I guess people on plowsite dont like to eat or drink beer!


----------



## Snowman19

Guess not!!


----------



## jcesar

Too far away to tell, But I will try to make it.


----------



## Snowman19

We will plan one every month. In different locations. so that we can get more people to make them if they are closer to them.:waving:


----------



## DJC

Snowman19;336252 said:


> We will plan one every month. In different locations. so that we can get more people to make them if they are closer to them.:waving:


I will try and make it Mike. You just want me to drive more and more don't you. LOL


----------



## Snowman19

I try!! No I will have one closer to you next time, I Promise:waving:


----------



## Snowman19

To the top!!!!!!


----------



## Strictly Snow

I am in. My fav place to eat. The Grand Blanc location is my frequent haunt


----------



## snoking

if not snowing ill bring a couple guys with me also....


----------



## Snowman19

Alright, I expect to see you both there!!!:waving:


----------



## Snowman19

To the top Again!!!!


----------



## Snowman19

I hope we have good weather so everyone can show up!!!!


----------



## Snowman19

Wow, Looks like the weather on saturday is going to be crappy.


----------



## DJC

It sure does and I don't know if I will be able to make it or not.


----------



## MStine315

Mike, I won't make it Sat. Sorry! If it isn't bad weather (which would mean no one was there anyway) I have a family get together. Maybe next time. Have fun, Marc


----------



## Snowman19

Yeah, Tomm. isnt a good day now for me. We will just have to have another one in Feb.


----------



## Strictly Snow

Boy i dont feel so bad now. I guess i am not the only one whom has family get together to deal with. I tried to convince them to make it at Damons but no they wanted BD's on miller rd so i need to be there


----------



## Snowman19

Seems like everyone over on LAWNSITE still wants to get together, So i think we are going to still have it. Anyone else is welcome to come.


----------



## Snowman19

Were still having a get together TODAY!! JAN. 20 At 4pm at Damon's in GRAND BLANC, MI WHOS IN??? We already have some people coming. So come and join us. LET ME KNOW


----------



## MStine315

Mike, I won't be able to make it once again. My boy has a basketball game and I was going to come after that, but realized I have another committment after his game. Sorry. Maybe next time, Marc


----------



## Snowman19

Thats cool, Maybe next time


----------



## DJC

Sorry I missed it Mike, I just was reading and noticed you was having one today.


----------



## Snowman19

I was there untill 4:30 and no one showed.


----------



## firelwn82

It went from the 13th to the 20th in a day. I wouldn't have made it anyways,worked at the station on the 13th and today I'm sick as hell. but wow short notice ay. It sucks that noone showed up though


----------



## bigjeeping

Snowman19;355724 said:


> I was there untill 4:30 and no one showed.


Did anybody say they were coming 100%?


----------



## Snowman19

Yeah Sounded like it to me


----------



## Superior L & L

Ive been watching this thread for a long time now , but never committed to coming . With work , wife and 2 young kids i have my hands full. I figure i would just show up to one of them when i had some free time. I was free yesterday (wife and kids at a play date) but man i did not even know about it. with that short notice. Oh well, maybe next time cos i do like to eat prime rib and drink cold beer.!!!!!


----------



## Snowman19

Yeah, guess nobody showed up yesterday. I guess this is how i will do it. WHAT DATE IS GOOD FOR EVERYONE? NAME A DATE!!


----------



## MStine315

Sorry you got hung out to dry again. My impression was that people were coming, too. I've known since Monday it was going to be the 20th, but maybe it was from Lawnsite? I have basketball every Sat., but certainly don't plan it around me. Plus, you never know about the weather. Just one of those things, name a date and I'll try to be there. I had a lot of fun last time.


----------



## GrandScapes

Mike, I will try to make it to the next one!!!!


----------



## Snowman19

If We Could Just Everyone To Commit And Come On The Same Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firelwn82

Thats the hard part. With my scedule its tuff to make plans like these. Like I have said before I will see what I can do. Make a date.


----------



## Snowman19

Lets try this again!!! How About this Sat the 27th?????? Anyone available????


----------



## Snowman19

Anyone????


----------



## Proscapez LLC

How about the landing strip in Romulus. payup LMAO


----------



## Snowman19

Does anyone know where BULLFROGS in ortonville is??? (atleast i think its ortonville)


----------



## GrandScapes

Snowman19;359488 said:


> Does anyone know where BULLFROGS in ortonville is??? (atleast i think its ortonville)


Yeah its on M-15 (Ortonville Rd.)

About 5 or 6 miles North of 75..Get off at the Davison/Clarkston exit


----------



## firelwn82

I guess you guys couldn't figure out a day? Bullfrogs would have been a good place. Right around the corner from me but I wouldn't have made it anyhow's. My Grandmas B-day was more important. Figure out a date and place, I'd like to meet all of the fellow pushers.


----------



## Snowman19

How about Monday the 29th at Bullfrogs????


----------



## GrandScapes

firelwn82;360097 said:


> I guess you guys couldn't figure out a day? Bullfrogs would have been a good place. Right around the corner from me but I wouldn't have made it anyhow's. My Grandmas B-day was more important. Figure out a date and place, I'd like to meet all of the fellow pushers.


That would be cool. Im always down to tip a few!!!

As long as its not snowing of course payup


----------



## DJC

Snowman19;360118 said:


> How about Monday the 29th at Bullfrogs????


Ok Mike, You have to give the directions for that also:waving:
Well I just looked at the weather and it's not looking good again.


----------



## Snowman19

DJC;360169 said:


> Ok Mike, You have to give the directions for that also:waving:
> Well I just looked at the weather and it's not looking good again.


I think you might get hit, But probably not us. If we get hit with anything it will be TODAY and we might get 1-2 inches, and its supposed to stop at like 6:30 Tonight, so we can plow all night. I hope everyone can make it.

ACTUALLY ITS SNOWING RIGHT NOW!!!!!

Oh the address
Bullfrogs Bar & Grill 2225 S Ortonville Rd(M-15), Ortonville, MI 
Tel: (248) 627-7755


----------



## MStine315

What time Monday?


----------



## Snowman19

MStine315;360184 said:


> What time Monday?


What time is good for everyone??????? I'm down with 4 again


----------



## firelwn82

I'm in SnowMan. As long as were not pushing that is. I will go to training in the mornig and be ready to throw a couple back. So its at Frogs but what time?


----------



## Snowman19

4pm at BULLFROGS Who's In??????


----------



## GrandScapes

Snowman19;360407 said:


> 4pm at BULLFROGS Who's In??????


As long as its not snowing, I will be there. I guess that holds true for you to Mike


----------



## Snowman19

GrandScapes;360412 said:


> As long as its not snowing, I will be there. I guess that holds true for you to Mike


Yup, if its not snowing. Heck i had to go down to check and salt my Clarkston stuff Today.
And went to the BigBoysToys show in Birch Run. What a disappointment.


----------



## GrandScapes

Snowman19;360415 said:


> Yup, if its not snowing. Heck i had to go down to check and salt my Clarkston stuff Today.
> And went to the BigBoysToys show in Birch Run. What a disappointment.


Hows that new salter working out for you?


----------



## Snowman19

It's working GREAT, Except i have to get out and load it alot. Kinda ready to step up to a V-Box, Maybe next season.


----------



## firelwn82

I'm in snowman.


----------



## Snowman19

Cool, Atleast i know two people are coming.


----------



## Strictly Snow

I am in baring an problems with the weather


----------



## Runner

I've been posting over on LS and not here. Just for the record, I was at Damon's on Sat. the 20th. I arrived a little late (4:45), but no one was there. There was one truck in the lot...with the name J&M on it. I dialed the number on the truck a few times, but there was no answer...just the voicemail answered. I went in and looked around, hoping to maybe some chance identify someone, and stood around for about 15 minutes. No one was there, so I left. I went again this Saturday, and showed up at about 4:15. Again,...no one. There is no way we can do this, if we do not name a specific table or party name...none of us will know who each other is! lol. We have to be a bit more organized in doing this. It was rather embarrasing walking into Damon's again and asking to look around for someone I did not know,...did not know if they would be there,...and did not have a name....Let alone, them not being there two weeks in a row, again. I may go back there again this next Saturday, just so they can say. "Oh, look...It's that guy who's party always stands him up....they must really know how to play practical jokes!  
Anyway, we have to make it a point to ask for the plow party, or landscape meeting, or something.


----------



## Snowman19

Runner;360707 said:


> I've been posting over on LS and not here. Just for the record, I was at Damon's on Sat. the 20th. I arrived a little late (4:45), but no one was there. There was one truck in the lot...with the name J&M on it. I dialed the number on the truck a few times, but there was no answer...just the voicemail answered. I went in and looked around, hoping to maybe some chance identify someone, and stood around for about 15 minutes. No one was there, so I left. I went again this Saturday, and showed up at about 4:15. Again,...no one. There is no way we can do this, if we do not name a specific table or party name...none of us will know who each other is! lol. We have to be a bit more organized in doing this. It was rather embarrasing walking into Damon's again and asking to look around for someone I did not know,...did not know if they would be there,...and did not have a name....Let alone, them not being there two weeks in a row, again. I may go back there again this next Saturday, just so they can say. "Oh, look...It's that guy who's party always stands him up....they must really know how to play practical jokes!
> Anyway, we have to make it a point to ask for the plow party, or landscape meeting, or something.


Does this mesn your coming TODAY?


----------



## greenjack

snow maybe on its way today!!!!


----------



## Snowman19

I know!!! I saw it on the live radar. Every station is saying a different thing though.


----------



## Strictly Snow

I know i said i was in but i need to make it later


----------



## Snowman19

I have a feeling we will be there for a while. ANYBODY ELSE COMING????????


----------



## GrandScapes

I just found out I have to run to Port Huron so again im out.


----------



## Snowman19

Thanks to Everyone who came!!!!


----------



## DJC

Snowman19;361573 said:


> Thanks to Everyone who came!!!!


How many people did you have Mike???? I will make it to the next one if you come North a little.lol


----------



## firelwn82

There were 6 of us there DJ. I came a little late but it was fun. See you guys next time. :salute:


----------



## MStine315

Sorry I had too leave as early as I did, but it was good to meet you guys, Marc


----------



## Snowman19

NEXT ONE IS TUESDAY FEB 20 AT BUFFALO WILD WINGS IN MIDLAND, MI
AT 4:00PM

WHOS IN???


----------



## Superior L & L

MIDLAND?
MIDLAND??
MIDLAND?????

Why Midland?

OK the next meet for March is going to be in Marquette
whos in?


----------



## Snowman19

Are you even going to come to this one???


----------



## Superior L & L

Snowman19;372713 said:


> Are you even going to come to this one???


Probably not. I think its great everything you do to get these things together. But with work, wife, kids etc, etc, etc its tuff. Maybe once winter slow's a little it will work out for me to attend. 
Right now its easyer for me to just ***** about them (just kidding)
keep up the good work and good luck on this one!


----------



## DJC

There has to be some more guys on here that will go.


----------



## firelwn82

Midland is like an hour from me. So for dinner I'm out. A day I might think about it


----------



## DJC

firelwn82;373094 said:


> Midland is like an hour from me. So for dinner I'm out. A day I might think about it


An hr is not bad, last time I drove 1 1/2 hrs.


----------



## firelwn82

More than an hr. just isn't worth it to me. Sorry, take it for what its worth


----------



## bigjeeping

Maybe if we had some "plow-site sponsored" door-prizes there would be more motivation to travel to a get together!


----------



## firelwn82

Yeah BJ, that would be aweet motivation. Sleep on that Plowsite gods to be. lol JK


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Sure*

I could make Midland for a short time. I already have an apoinment @ 6:30 in Essexville so i wouldn't be able to hang out long, anyway I'll keep watching to see if we get enough people going.


----------



## GrandScapes

paphillips;372700 said:


> MIDLAND?
> MIDLAND??
> MIDLAND?????
> 
> Why Midland?
> 
> OK the next meet for March is going to be in Marquette
> whos in?


Thats kind of funny....

Mike, count me in unless something comes up.


----------



## Snowman19

Alright Cool, We have enough people now. If everyone shows up we will have a good time


----------



## DJC

Snowman19;373533 said:


> Alright Cool, We have enough people now. If everyone shows up we will have a good time


I'm ready to go!!!!!! Are you guys taking your truck or taking your cousins big FORD.


----------



## DJC

Where was you today Mike???


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Well*

This was my first time and only two of us showed up, well we still had a good time getting to putting a face with a name.


----------



## Superior L & L

I know way more people will show up for the Marquette one! LOL

WHO'S IN ????


----------



## Snowman19

Sorry i didn't make it guys, I had something come up that i had to handle. I had no access to a computer where i was so i couldn't let you all know. hope you all had a good time. I will be there for the next one.


----------



## DJC

paphillips;375370 said:


> I know way more people will show up for the Marquette one! LOL
> 
> WHO'S IN ????


I'll will go up there. I like that area!!!


----------



## Snowman19

Friday Nov 30th 2007 1:00PM at the Applebees's on Hill Rd. in Flint,MI

Anybody in?


----------



## magnatrac

Snowman19;439745 said:


> Friday Nov 30th 2007 1:00PM at the Applebees's on Hill Rd. in Flint,MI
> 
> Anybody in?


 As of now I am free, but my scheudle changes daily. I'll show if im free sorry I hate to be a 50/50. I'll keep checking to see if anyone else is interested.


----------



## Superior L & L

Wow, thats a block from our office. And ive got to eat. Might as well eat with dudes that live for bad weather like i do. I'll probably be in


----------



## MStine315

Sounds good to me. I'll pm Derrick (from last year) and obviously Aaron.


----------



## Runner

Who plows that place? I keep getting turned down for the Bob Evans contracts (next door), for some reason lol...Something tells me those places are done cheap. I am praying to God we'll be picking up leaves, something tells me that we perhaps will not be.


----------



## Strictly Snow

I would join you but too early in the day still winterizing sprinkler systems and have a full route that day


----------



## Snowman19

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## MStine315

I'm with Joe, depends on if we get rain tonight, or if the leaves/turf gets an inch more on top of what's already there. Had a hard time getting stakes in the ground today. That ground's getting pretty tight. (pencil me in)


----------



## 4starlawns

*monthly meet*

We might try to make it.


----------



## Superior L & L

RightChoice;440463 said:


> I would join you but too early in the day still winterizing sprinkler systems and have a full route that day


Winterizing! probably have a little pvb damage good luck


----------



## MStine315

I'm out. Between trying to get a plow installed, doing a couple last second snow bids and the possibility of doing leaves, I can't make it. Enjoy, and I'll hopefully catch the next one.


----------



## Snowman19

I'm Definately hungry today, so i know for sure i will be there!


----------



## Superior L & L

Sorry. i had every intention of going until the "light flurrys" covered our linden rd area stuff so we had to salt. Man , Applebees has good salads and cold beer 

Oh well theres next time!


----------



## Lawnman883

Anyone interested in a mid michigan or west michigan gathering...
i'm still pretty new at this but would like to meet with other plowers in the area for some good food and drinks.
anyone from around grand rapids, lansing, or kalamazoo interested in planning something throw it out there


----------



## Snowman19

If you plan it, I will come Lansing would be the best


----------

